# Has anyone tried Sainfoin in the east?



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

I tried it. My soil is acidic, so I spread lots of lime before planting. We had an extremely dry summer. It only grew 4" - 6" the whole summer. The following spring, none of it came up. I live in Virginia. 

Good luck. If yours works out, I may try it again.


----------



## The Valley (Jan 21, 2014)

So far I have found two good sources, one in Wyoming is $100 for 50 lbs, the other is in Florida and someone I have dealt with before and they are at $130 for 50lbs.
I have a rather unique situation, our property abuts a large creek, there is a 200 yard swath on either side of the creek of no mans land, it isn't wet land, and consists of deep loam. It doesn't flood very often, maybe once in 25 years. The land consists of open woods broken up by large open areas. I have hand raked and seeded patches for a 1/2 mile in either direction with sweet yellow clover, I would be doing the same with the Sainfoin. Ph is averaging 6.5.


----------

